# 20 Hp Kohler Courage {bang}?



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

2006 42 HOURS ON IT .BENT EX. VALVE, VALVE RETAINER BROKEN IN HALF,BENT PUSH RODS.REPLACED ALL NEW PARTS AND NEW HEAD.ENGINE CRANKS HARD OR SOWLY .STARTER & BATTERY ARE GOOD.IM LOOKING FOR THE ROOT CAUSE TO THIS PROBLEM.I HEARD THAT THESE ENGINE HAVE A PROBLEM BUT NO ONE KNOWS WHAT THE CAUSE IS.


THANKS TOWNWRENCH:wave:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

did you torque everything down properly? sounds like the valve lash is to high and isn't releasing compression like it is supposed to

and yes, I know there isn't such a thing as valve lash with hydrolic lifters, but if I remember correctly the rocker arm bolts are supposed to be 200 in. lbs. if I remember correctly

also, did you have your battery tested to know for sure it is good?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the flywheel key, I have seen a few of these engines with sheared flywheel keys.


----------

